# Burning Books, Erasing Memories



## Whitewave (Sep 14, 2020)

​This was a difficult article for me to write. As a bibliophile, the very thought of burning books (accidentally or intentionally) produces a visceral reaction. Throughout history there have been numerous book burnings done intentionally in an effort to erase a conquered people's culture, history, language, and sense of national identity. As seekers of historical facts on this site, we are at a distinct disadvantage because so many original documents have been deliberately destroyed and most of what we are left with are the victors' version of events. The sheer volume of destroyed documentation makes our task even more daunting. Depressingly, the list of book burnings was so extensive that I had to pare it down for conciseness. This is by no means a comprehensive list but links are provided for further reference. As you will see, the holocaust continues into the present.

Xianyang Palace and State Archives Xianyang Qin China, 206 BC. Xiang Yu, rebelling against emperor Qin Er Shi, led his troops into Xianyang in 206 BC. He ordered the destruction of the Xianyang Palace by fire. _(Qin Shi Huang had ordered the burning of books and burying of scholars earlier.) _This was also done by Cambodia in the 20th century-destroying not only the written knowledge accumulated but also killing those who might be able to recreate it.

Library of Alexandria, Ancient Egypt - Disputed cause/perpetrator(s). 
Library of the Serapeum, Alexandria Ancient Egypt in 392 Theophilus of Alexandria. The library was burned and looted at the perpetrator's decree, who was ordered to do so by Theodosius I.

Nalanda, India1193 Bakhtiyar Khilji Nalanda University complex (the most renowned repository of Buddhist knowledge in the world at the time) was sacked by Turkic Muslim invaders under the perpetrator; this event is seen as a milestone in the decline of Buddhism in India.[18] The library of Nalanda, known as Dharma Gunj (Mountain of Truth) or Dharmagañja (Treasury of Truth), was the most renowned repository of Hindu and Buddhist knowledge in the world at the time. Its collection was said to comprise *hundreds of thousand of volumes, so extensive that it burned for months* when set aflame by Muslim invaders in 1193.

Madrassah Library Granada Crown of Castile 1499 Cardinal Cisneros The library was ransacked by troops of Cardinal Cisneros in late 1499, the books were taken to the Plaza Bib-Rambla, where they were burned.

Glasney College Penryn, Cornwall England1548 Royal officials The smashing and looting of the Cornish colleges at Glasney and Crantock brought an end to the formal scholarship which had helped to sustain the Cornish language and the Cornish cultural identity.

Maya codices of the Yucatán Maní, Mexico and Guatemala 1562-07-12 Diego de Landa Bishop De Landa, a Franciscan monk and conquistador during the Spanish conquest of Yucatán, wrote: "We found a large number of books in these characters and, as they contained nothing in which were not to be seen as superstition and lies of the devil, we burned them all, which they (the Maya) regretted to an amazing degree, and which caused them much affliction." Only three extant codices are widely considered unquestionably authentic.

Raglan Library Raglan Castle Wales 1646 Parliamentary Army The Earl of Worcester's library was burnt during the English Civil War by forces under the command of Thomas Fairfax

Library of Congress Washington, D.C. United States 1814 Troops of the British Army. The library was destroyed during the War of 1812 when British forces set fire to the U.S. Capitol during the Burning of Washington. Immediately following the British withdrawal, former President Thomas Jefferson sold to the US Government his entire private library, *6,700 volumes*, to replace the loss – from which the Library of Congress went on to expand to its enormous present size though a fire in 1851 destroyed around two-thirds of Jefferson's collection. The material destroyed in 1814 is the modern digital storage equivalent of 3.42 gigabytes and could easily be hosted on one single present-day smartphone, tablet, or SD card. _(Wiki's downplaying of the amount of material lost is insulting as it is not only the number of books lost but the type of books and the age in which they were written)_

University of Alabama, Tuscaloosa, Alabama United States 1865-05-04 Troops of the Union Army. During the American Civil War, Union troops destroyed most buildings on the University of Alabama campus, including its library of approximately *7,000 volumes*.

Royal library of the Kings of Burma, Mandalay Palace Burma 1885 – 1887 Troops of the British Army. The British looted the palace at the end of the 3rd Anglo-Burmese War (some of the artifacts which were taken away are still on display in the Victoria and Albert Museum in London)[27] and burned down the royal library.

Library of the Catholic University of Leuven Leuven, Belgium 1914-08-25 German Occupation Troops. The Germans set the library on fire as part of the burning of the entire city in an attempt to use terror to quell Belgian resistance to occupation.

Public Records Office of Ireland Dublin, Ireland 1922 Disputed. Poss. deliberately by Anti-Treaty IRA or accidental ignition of their stored explo-sives due to shelling by Provisional Government forces.The Four Courts was occupied by the Anti-Treaty IRA at the start of the Irish Civil War. The building was bombarded by the Provisional Government forces under Michael Collins. At the culmination of the April 1922 fighting in and around the Four Courts in Dublin, as the Republican forces hitherto barricaded in the building were surrendering, the west wing was obliterated in a huge explosion, destroying the Irish Public Record Office located at the rear, with *nearly one thousand years of irreplaceable archives being destroyed.* Responsibility for the incident has never been established. Blame has been placed on either the national army which was shelling anti-Treaty forces or anti-Treaty forces who were believed to have purposely blown up the records in an act of defiance. (Not a library this time but a public records office. This isn't suspicious at all.)

Several religious libraries. Madrid, Spain 1931 Anarchists and anti-clericalists. In 1931, several groups of radical leftists and anarchists, with the complicit inaction of the Republican government, burned down several convents in Madrid. Most included important libraries. Among them, the Colegio de la Inmaculada y San Pedro Claver and the Instituto Católico de Artes e Industrias with a library of *20,000 volumes*; including the archives of the paleographer García Villada, and *100,000 popular songs* compiled by P. Antonio Martínez. *Everything was lost*.The Casa Profesa with a library of *80,000 volumes*, considered the second best in Spain at the time, after the National Library; and the Instituto Católico de Artes e Industrias,

Institut für Sexualwissenschaft Berlin,Nazi Germany 1933-05-? Members of the Deutsche Studentenschaft. On 6 May 1933, the Deutsche Studentenschaft made an organised attack on the Institute of Sex Research. A few days later, the Institute's library and archives were publicly hauled out and burned in the streets of the Opernplatz.

Library of the Catholic University of Leuven. Leuven, Belgium 1940-05-? German Occupation Troops. Caught fire during German invasion of Louvain, Belgium. On 25 August 1914, the university library of Leuven was destroyed by the Germans.  Among the *300,000 books destroyed* were many *irreplaceable* books, and *more than 1,000 incunabula *(handwritten books before the invention of the printing press). After the war, a new library was built. During World War II, the new building was *again set on fire and nearly a million books were lost, *including Gothic and Renaissance manuscripts. At the time, this destruction aroused shock and dismay around the world. One of the notable losses was that of Rongorongo text E, which was one of only two dozen surviving examples of the as yet undeciphered rongorongo script of Easter Island. Rubbings and possibly 3-dimensional replicas were preserved in libraries and collections elsewhere. They are all that remain of the original. (I wonder what Easter Island had to say that we weren't meant to hear?)

Załuski Library. Warsaw, Poland 1944 Nazi German troops. The library was burned down during the Nazi suppression of the Warsaw Uprising of 1944. The burning of this library was part of the general setting on fire of a large part of the city of Warsaw.[33]





National Library of Serbia. Belgrade, Yugoslavia 1941-04-06 Nazi German _Luftwaffe. _Destroyed during the World War II bombing of Belgrade.

Central University Library of Bucharest. Bucharest, Romania 1989-12-2? Romanian Land Forces. Burnt down during the Romanian Revolution.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Burning Books, Erasing Memories


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

This was a lengthy article which was divided into 2 parts. The other half of it is listed below in the Similar Threads.
Huge thanks to pushamaku for his Herculean efforts!


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 19, 2020)

My forlorn hope is that somewhere, somehow, there is a group that has 95% of our total book and scroll run on a quantum holographic database in hyperspace. If the Vatican does have it, at least its kept under lock and key, as it were.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

The Vatican is in the process of digitizing it's library... for a fee. People are encouraged to donate for the release of all those confiscated/stolen documents and when the ransom is paid the documents will be released. Who knows how much of it has been selected for public release? Or what alterations are being made to the original texts? Or what independent oversight is in place to ensure accurate translations or copying?
It's a start, I guess.


----------



## codis (Oct 19, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> It's a start, I guess.


I don't put much trust in the Vatican, to word it carefully.
The Vatican wouldn't have a motive to fake anything, wouldn't they ?


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

codis said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > It's a start, I guess.
> ...


I don't trust them either but other than storming the castle, I don't see any other way of retrieving their storehouse of confiscated documents.

They'll release as much as they want to release with as much accuracy as they feel like providing and we'll just have more official narratives to poke holes in, is how I see the digitization process unfolding.

On the other hand, I am happy that something of history survived in a protected location. As you can see from reading this thread, an overwhelmingly mournful amount of history in the form of books has been destroyed. What lies in the Vatican may be all that remains of original documents. 
I'd like to see some independent oversight with the release of the documents but, I suppose when you get down to it, we'll just have to take what we get.


----------



## codis (Oct 19, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> I don't see any other way of retrieving their storehouse of confiscated documents.


The question (my question) is - are these documents 'confiscated' ?
I might cite the example of the Constantinian donation. Were the Vatican created a document allegedly proving their claim to the territory of the "Holy See". Out of thin air.
As the saying goes "Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht."
I don't trust them one iota.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

No doubt there are documents held by the Vatican that are fabricated. The one you proffered is a good example. In fact, I suspect the real purpose of monasteries was to serve as creative writing facilities as well as indoctrination and training centers for Jesuits.
Still, I can't help thinking that any creatively manufactured documents would be proudly displayed and pushed as official narrative, not biodegrading in their basement.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 20, 2020)

The Vatican is the worst institution/organization on this planet.
They are 100% untrustworthy. Dark magicians all. Babylon's "banksters" all.
I wouldn't trust them to provide sacramental wine to a conservative Rome PTB Xmas party.


----------



## codis (Oct 21, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> The Vatican is the worst institution/organization on this planet.
> They are 100% untrustworthy. Dark magicians all. Babylon's "banksters" all.
> I wouldn't trust them to provide sacramental wine to a conservative Rome PTB Xmas party.


If sites like this The Vigilant Citizen - Symbols Rule the World are correct with the interpretation of their symbolism (like inverted crosses), they are satanists. Go figure ...


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 14, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> The Vatican is in the process of digitizing it's library... for a fee. People are encouraged to donate for the release of all those confiscated/stolen documents and when the ransom is paid the documents will be released. Who knows how much of it has been selected for public release? Or what alterations are being made to the original texts? Or what independent oversight is in place to ensure accurate translations or copying?
> It's a start, I guess.


Makes me wonder if this was how the bible was finally released to the public, or the apochrypha or the lost books of eden, or the writings of the neoplatonists. To me it seems obvious that these writings are all heavily redacted, which is probably why so much of the content just doesn't add up when taken too literally. When and if the Vatican releases some of their precious stolen documents, will they be pages and pages of black sharpee paragraphs? As long as they are in charge of their libraries, what real incentive do they have to come clean, especially if these documents provably damn their entire existence as tyrants and liars? The only way to attain raw intelligence would be to seize these documents by force, the same way that they were acquired to begin with. Otherwise, they will only throw us a bone every millennia or two when they are compelled by public outcry or if they suddenly grow a conscience.


----------



## zlax (Dec 13, 2020)

> In October 1957, agents of the U.S. government





> went to the Orgone Institute Press in New York City; they seized all the books; they loaded the books into a comandeered garbage truck; they drove to the Vandivoort Street incinerator; they burned the books.



From the book "New Inquisition" by Robert Anton Wilson (text, audio)

Excerpt from a Yugoslavian film about Dr Reich, heavily censored in the US:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W.R.:_Mysteries_of_the_Organism


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 16, 2020)

Following this horrifyring list.

Sarajevo National Library, burnt in Yugoslavian Wars 1990s










https://www.dw.com/en/burned-library-symbolizes-multiethnic-sarajevo/a-16192965
_Some *three million books* and countless artifacts were destroyed when Sarajevo's National Library was burned to the ground 20 years ago. It was a clear attack on the cultural identity of a people._



Whitewave said:


> No doubt there are documents held by the Vatican that are fabricated.



First of all POPE LIST.
List of popes - Wikipedia








Whitewave said:


> People are encouraged to donate for the release of all those confiscated/stolen documents and when the ransom is paid the documents will be released.



 , Vatican Ransomware.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 17, 2020)

zlax said:


> > In October 1957, agents of the U.S. government
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like a bit of Wilhelm Reich, one of my favourites is this,

http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/listenlittleman.pdf
So many parallels to what is happening right now!


----------



## Safranek (Jan 9, 2021)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Sarajevo National Library, burnt in Yugoslavian Wars 1990s



Regarding Sarajevo, when we visited the Bosnian pyramids a couple of years back, we hired a personal tour guide who was a Serbian. He told us a story regarding his experience preluding the war where he was forewarned about the date of the attack on Sarajevo and was 'advised' to leave before that date (He was a translator for top Serbian brass so he made some friends along the way).

He took the advice and left however, when he returned he was told that the first attack on Sarajevo was from the surrounding mountains by artillery and the first target for the elimination of documents was the city hall. When the 'Serbian' troops arrived in the city, the *first* thing they did was to empty all the documents from the City Hall, put them in a pile in front of the building and light them on fire.

I didn't know about the library being that full of books and documents. It seems to be a priority to erase the past in all these wars. Only recently have people been looking at this angle, watching ISIS using their precious explosives and ammo on archeological sites and museums.

------------------------------

And we might ask why the US needs an embassy of this magnitude in a small 'insignificant' city like Sarajevo.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 9, 2021)

So my question is... Were really the Serbians who did that?


----------



## Safranek (Jan 9, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> So my question is... Were really the Serbians who did that?



My assessment so far based on research and personal contacts is that at the very top, both Serbs and Croats were 'guided' by the US and NATO to execute a prearranged sequence of events which resulted in this:

*Camp Bondsteel



*

I suspect that Uranium could have been a major motivator. I was told by a person very high up in that camp when I asked her regarding what it was all about, 'to google Kosovo and uranium'. That was my answer.

Let's not go in this direction any further as it will derail the thread.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 9, 2021)

I think that this subject may be not just a side benefit of the wars but the main objective.

When Hitler’s Germany started the Anschluss with Austria in 1938, one of the first casualties was the looting of the public and private libraries of Vienna.

Two hundred libraries in Belarus suffered damage during the war. T. Roschina calculated that 83 per cent of the libraries' collection were plundered, stolen or destroyed. 600,000 of those volumes were subsequently found in Germany, Czechoslovakia, and Poland after the war, but a million other volumes, including rare and old printed volumes, have not been returned.

ok it is just the wiki sources but the numbers are high, before, during, and after almost all wars.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_libraries_damaged_during_World_War_II


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 10, 2021)

Safranek said:


> WorldWar1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarajevo National Library, burnt in Yugoslavian Wars 1990s
> ...


Good point. And thanks for the personal perspective.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 25, 2021)

Does anyone else find it odd that a public records office in Dublin would have stored explosives?


----------



## Blue Ice (Apr 25, 2021)

zlax said:


> List of book-burning incidents - Wikipedia
> 
> From the book "New Inquisition" by Robert Anton Wilson (text, audio)
> 
> ...



You can make an orgone producing blanket and lie under it for 15-30 min at a time. 2 layers of steel wool, between them and on top and bottom 3 layers of cotton.


----------



## Pravin (Jun 24, 2022)

Nalanda University was Buddhist ?? No it was not Buddhist but Maithil of Great Mithila Wisdom !!! No buddhist Migration Recorded but I have Practical Evidence of Maithils Migration from Nalanda and Nearby Area. That was the Main school of Wisdom Guiding the Ancestors of Present  Bengal, Bangladesh, Assam, Orissa, Nepal and other Northeastern States of India, having Similar Scripts of Writing. This the Stolen History and Replaced by a Gun/Arms Surrendering Buddhism to Rule Brainwashed People with Ease ......


----------



## Goddo.F (Jun 24, 2022)

codis said:


> I don't put much trust in the Vatican, to word it carefully.
> The Vatican wouldn't have a motive to fake anything, wouldn't they ?


Absolutely, we continue to question: Which part of The Snake (Leviathan?) is The Holy See ?  The Head (brains trust) ? The Guts (digestion and operations) ? The Tail (propulsion, energy) ? The Scales (covering, camouflage) ? The Fangs (delivery method) ? The Venom (the lies)?  Virtually all of nature has a healthy fear of snakes?  For what good reason the metaphor ?  Since christus they have been the right hand of The Cabal.  Separation of Church, State and Law ... what a joke!  This is a lie hidden in plainsight.  We now see the collusion of all four : State, Church, Law and Corp. Commerce - 100% fascism.


Pravin said:


> Nalanda University was Buddhist ?? No it was not Buddhist but Maithil of Great Mithila Wisdom !!! No buddhist Migration Recorded but I have Practical Evidence of Maithils Migration from Nalanda and Nearby Area. That was the Main school of Wisdom Guiding the Ancestors of Present  Bengal, Bangladesh, Assam, Orissa, Nepal and other Northeastern States of India, having Similar Scripts of Writing. This the Stolen History and Replaced by a Gun/Arms Surrendering Buddhism to Rule Brainwashed People with Ease ......


Pravin, this modus operandi is typical of the Playbook of the globalists.  Divide, then Unite ... then rule and cancel/manage the opposition.  The strategy revolves around the insertion of the Dialectic into the community.  In the case you refer to we have Mithila and Buddhism as the Thesis and Anti-thesis, with the globalists then coming in to 'settle the herd' and offer some sort of 'middle-ground'.  They've worked this trick on us since Babylon, with  Zoroaster seeming to have been the first codified 'insertion'.  Your thoughts ?


----------



## Safranek (Jun 24, 2022)

Here's another fine example from this letter regarding the chronology of China:

_Extracts from two letters of Father Gaubil, of the Society of Jesus, at Peking in China, translated from the French_






The whole letter is worth a read showing not only the burning of books but the discussion regarding their alteration.


----------



## Pravin (Jun 26, 2022)

Goddo.F said:


> Absolutely, we continue to question: Which part of The Snake (Leviathan?) is The Holy See ?  The Head (brains trust) ? The Guts (digestion and operations) ? The Tail (propulsion, energy) ? The Scales (covering, camouflage) ? The Fangs (delivery method) ? The Venom (the lies)?  Virtually all of nature has a healthy fear of snakes?  For what good reason the metaphor ?  Since christus they have been the right hand of The Cabal.  Separation of Church, State and Law ... what a joke!  This is a lie hidden in plainsight.  We now see the collusion of all four : State, Church, Law and Corp. Commerce - 100% fascism.
> 
> Pravin, this modus operandi is typical of the Playbook of the globalists.  Divide, then Unite ... then rule and cancel/manage the opposition.  The strategy revolves around the insertion of the Dialectic into the community.  In the case you refer to we have Mithila and Buddhism as the Thesis and Anti-thesis, with the globalists then coming in to 'settle the herd' and offer some sort of 'middle-ground'.  They've worked this trick on us since Babylon, with  Zoroaster seeming to have been the first codified 'insertion'.  Your thoughts ?


These Globalists while leaving India in 1947 quoted "If one Counter Cobra and Maithil together, one must kill Maithil, since they are more Venomous". One can believe their Most Detesting Attitude towards Maithils, the History of Mithila School of Wisdom is wiped out by these Globalists.
In Aina-e-Akabari, Some Glimpses are Quoted, one Amazing thing was that out of Nine Jewels of Baadshah Akbar, 4-5 were Maithils in their area of Expertise, specially Invited From Mithila . Many Kingdoms were having Intellectuals experts from Mithila in India Subcontinent and may be other nearby states.


----------

